# Read the terms before uploading to stock sites!



## SquarePeg (Dec 26, 2018)

https://petapixel.com/2018/12/22/ph...s-1-88-stock-photo-shows-up-on-walmart-goods/

“Heads up: if you sell your photos as microstock, companies can use your work in big ways for a very, very small payment. A photographer just found that out the hard way after he found one of his photos featured on a number of products in Walmart.

Globalnews.ca reports that Fredericton, New Brunswick-based photographer Michael Stemm was made aware of his photos in Walmart after his friends stumbled across the products.

Upon visiting a local Walmart himself, Stemm found his photo on greeting cards, calendars, and even large throw blankets...”


----------



## tirediron (Dec 26, 2018)

> The photographer never read Shutterstock’s terms and agreement and never checked his account again after uploading the photo, according to _Globalnews.ca_.


Ummm... what precisely did he expect?  While he doubtless needs the money more than Wal-mart, I would file this under the category of an expensive, but necessary lesson.  



> He shared it widely across social media


I'm guessing he didn't read the EULA / TOS for any of those 'sites either.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2018)

No one can take advantage of you without your permission.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 26, 2018)

ahh .. the fine print.  Or in this case, he didn't read anything it appears from the article.

Many of these places are making money by licensing access to the photos.  Which means the person submitting the images get barely anything.   Kinda reminds me of the adobe licensing.


----------

